# Looking for young people and others to participate in Drug/Alcohol awareness video



## NicoleB (Jan 31, 2009)

My name is Nicole and I'm working on an educational video about teenage drug and alcohol use. We're looking for young people who have been involved with the criminal justice system (arrested, given community service, etc) when they were about 16 because of drug or alcohol offenses and are willing to share their stories as a part of this video. The video will be geared toward educating teenagers about the legal consequences of drug/alcohol use and will be used in educational settings.

I am writing to see if you may know any young people (18-20) who might be interested in sharing their stories to help other young people avoid making the same mistakes. Also if you know of groups in the area (NE) working with youth in recovery or who work with youth in general, I'd be interested in knowing about them too. We're also looking for law-enforcement people to participate as well in recreating the events around the arrests. Thank you for any advice you may have. Please let me know if you have any ideas.

Feel free to check out the websites of the two companies working on this video - Kinetic Media (http://kinmedia.com/) and HRM Video (http://www.hrmvideo.com/). Thank you! :smile:

Best,
Nicole


----------

